# DHL Manises, Valencia Urgent



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Has anyone ever been there to collect a parcel, or actually been into the Central Cargo area at Valencia Airport

I need to go there tomorrow and am having great difficulty discovering exactly where DHL are


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Has anyone ever been there to collect a parcel, or actually been into the Central Cargo area at Valencia Airport
> 
> I need to go there tomorrow and am having great difficulty discovering exactly where DHL are


?????? Guessing but if I was you I would.
Take the Bonaire exit that is just after the airport exit as travel the A3 from Valencia/Madrid (the runways are on your right that you can see from the road)
At the roundabout turn right & I am sure that this road leads into cargo, if not you are heading back towards the airport.
Odds on that they are based on the industrial area.

????
Something is telling me they could be based on the right as you swoop into the departure road. There are a number of company's over there that have airside at the other end of the warehouse.

DHL EXPRESS - ES
DHL EXPRESS - VALENCIA
Edificio DHL. Centro de Carga Aérea
Aeropuerto de Valencia
MANISES
46940
Tel: 902 12 24 24


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Just called them and forget the above !
As you take the airport exit from the motorway it looks like they are over to the right before you get to the departure exit.
As you take the exit above you can leave the road very soon where you see the car dealer/car hire place and its over to the right somewhere.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks 
And thanks for taking the trouble to call also.

I've been trying all day to get an idea where they are, but I get through to Barcelona all the time!!!! I've scanned all along that road you mention on google earth, but havent seen DHL anywhere so far. I reckon its going to be a case of driving around the polygon until I happen across it!!! They cant give me a road name either in order for me to put into the sat nav! ... so I basically have the same "address" as you had

Ah well


----------

